
PewDiePie Show Canceled by Google’s YouTube - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/pewdiepie-show-canceled-by-googles-youtube-1487088868
======
jrnichols
A decent non-WSJ paywall article.

[https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/14/youtube-cancels-
pewdiepi...](https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/14/youtube-cancels-pewdiepie-
original-series/)

